# Rescued 90 gallon CichlidTank



## joseroman1014 (Feb 6, 2015)

Its been about 10 years that I don't have a cichlid tank but given the fact the previous owner was going to flush what I believe is a Malawi cichlid and a pretty large pleco I couldn't bear it so I took ownership of the tank and now I guess I have started my cichlids hobby back up. Anyways the fish was in horrible condition and for what I was told all his tankmates died he was struggling to survive in the cloudiest water I have ever seen.

Any not to bore everyone its all set up and water parameter are were they should be. Its a large cichlid and a large pleco but before I can get tankmates I need help identifying it. I tried to take pictures but it seems to be shy and it hides inside or behind the holey rock most of the times.. hopefully with the pictures I took will help a little link are provided below.

Please help I would like to get some Cichlids soon..

This is the tank.. 90 gallon with 2 rena Filstar xp4's Running and real Texas Holeyrock with plenty of hiding spots


These are the Fish






What I cant keep up with is the Pleco... He poops like crazy.. im cleaning the gravel in the tank every day!!


----------



## The Cichlid Guy (Oct 18, 2014)

Metrialclima estherae, or "Red Zebra." Fairly aggressive, in terms of Malawi Mbuna.

I would lose the pleco; at that size, they stop eating algae and become poop machines.


----------



## joseroman1014 (Feb 6, 2015)

Thanks Cichlid Guy.. I was Leaning towards the Red Zebra type mbuna but the orange color into the pale whiteness on the body was throwing me off.. as far as the Red zebra this one seems fairly large for its species? The markings on the bottom rear fin what would it represent? How do I find out if its male or female? Also should I stick with the same type of fish for this tank or can I mix some Blue Acai or some Labs.. Im a little Rough in the Cichlid world so hopefully you guys wont minds all the questions.

Thanks

As far as the Pleco its about 9 inches long and poops for two... So.... its already at the pooping machine level.


----------



## joseroman1014 (Feb 6, 2015)

Cichlid guy your absolutely right I looked at the Species Profiles and I found that my fish looks exactly like the Metriaclima estherae (O) . According to my reading it looks like it might be female I think. its a beautiful fish might try to get some more off the same in the tank... is that wise?


----------



## The Cichlid Guy (Oct 18, 2014)

Definitely. Mbuna prefer to be stocked in harem groups, with multiple females for one male. Yours could go both ways, from those pictures; maybe when he's feeling less shy, we can see him better.

The egg spots on the anal fin were once thought to be an indicator of sex, but are now thought to indicate aggression.

A group of Acei could work in a tank that size. I would avoid yellow labs, which can interbreed with the zebras and create hybrid fish.


----------



## Kevin in Ky (Dec 31, 2013)

I agree on the Red Zebra ID..and my guess would be male, just based on the ones that I have. The high # of egg spots (as said not always a definite),..but also the overall body shape and shape of the face and mouth, says male to me. Add 1 large female if possible to start with..and you'll find out for sure in about 3 seconds 

Also, agree an Acei group would do well in that tank. You may want to remove some of the Holey-rock with them though, since they really like to swim in groups in the upper half of the tank.


----------



## joseroman1014 (Feb 6, 2015)

Kevin

I agree on the Holey-Rock. its a tad much in the tank but I wanted to make the transfer from the previous owner less stressful so I put back the setup of rock according to pics I took and the fish seems a bit shy but it survived.. Most of the colors have come back and it finally ate something yesterday.. I'm going to introduce the female hopefully this week end.
'
Thanks


----------



## Kevin in Ky (Dec 31, 2013)

From what I can see, he (?) is a nice looking fish. Feed him spirulina flakes and his color will pick up. Also, removing some of the white rock,..and maybe adding back some dark rocks will help also. Alot of white,..rocks sand etc. will cause the colors to look a little washed out.

Here are a few picks of my Male I took earlier today, when I caught him chasing tail. His colors are amazing! I wish someone with a great camera could take pics of him. My phone camera doesn't do him justice

[url][/url]

[url][/url]


----------



## PhinFan1981 (Nov 15, 2014)

Your camera did him justice...very nice red zebra!


----------



## joseroman1014 (Feb 6, 2015)

very nice indeed... Mine was on the pale side when I brought him home but the colors are coming in now... the top of it is now more colorful... Having a **** of a time trying to catch the Pleco to put in another tank... boy is he fast!!


----------



## PhinFan1981 (Nov 15, 2014)

Use your hands!


----------

